# Crossland CC1



## Sprout (Jun 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Crossland CC1 is available in the UK?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It is not.

For that kind of price, take a look at the Fracino, Exporbar and Sage range of machines, to name just a few.


----------



## Sprout (Jun 18, 2014)

aaronb said:


> It is not.
> 
> For that kind of price, take a look at the Fracino, Exporbar and Sage range of machines, to name just a few.


That's a shame.....looks like a good machine, price wise £410 didn't seem excessive (Silvia is £369)


----------



## njt1000 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was looking at that machine too, then upped my budget a bit to get the Quick Mill Silvano, but struggling to get hold of one at the right price.


----------

